# Reining people (esp reining trainers)....



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm going to put my mare in training soon with a really good reining trainer. He owns the barn I board her at, so I don't even have to move her. I'm a little worried, though, because she's gaited and the trainer has no gaited horse experience whatsoever.

So my question is... Are reining horses trotted as much as any other horse while they're in training? Or are they mostly cantered, since that's all they have to do in the patterns?


----------



## kelliannejoseph (Sep 26, 2009)

First things first. What is the reason behind having this trainer, train your horse? How old is your horse?? Is your horse being green broke?? Are you just having the trainer freshen up the horses skills? Are you having the trainer finish your horse out?? 

If you are having this trainer green break your horse, then the fact that the trainer is a reiner should not matter. I all horses go through the same steps when they are first learning what the saddle is, and what to do when the rider gives diffent damands. Look at it this way, its like your horse is going to school. They first start out in elementary school, leaning the basic, (what the saddle is, how it feels, the mounting, walking and stopping) Then they go to Jr. high (walking, trotting, and cantering, turning and a little bit of leg commands) Then they are in High School, (where the sharpend up the skills, like: neck reining, lead changes, more demanding leg commands and so forth) Then comes college, this is where the would go into dessage, reining, jumping, cutting, roping, barrels/contesting .... you get the point. This is like there major. So if you are having a person that does not have experience in gaited horses, work on your horses major, that is not such a good idea. But if your just trying to get your horse through high school then you are fine. As for do a lot of trotting and cantering. If this is a trainer that has been training horses for many years and has gone to school, they will lay out a program to fit your horses needs. Your horse should get equal time walking, trotting, and cantering. 

I hope I answered your question! Good luck!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh, sorry... I guess I wasn't clear enough. My horse is 5 years old and trail broke. She knows all three gaits, stopping, and neck reining. She doesn't know her leads or any leg commands. I'm putting her in training just to learn reining.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

So, I only have a little experience with reining horses, but I would think that trotting shouldn't play that big of role in the horse's training. The only time I could think of that the horse would need to trot would be in a warm up. Since trotting at any point during a reining pattern if frowned upon, I don't see why your trainer would work with your horse in that area. Stops, pivots, and lead changes seem like the main things to work out.


----------



## kelliannejoseph (Sep 26, 2009)

The only time, that there will be trotting is during warming up and cooling down. They will be working mainly on loaping, lead changes, spins and so on. So i guess to answer your question No reining horses are not trotted as much as other horses that are in general training.

Good Luck!!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Reining horses in competition are not trotted but horses in training are trotted quite a bit. Most reiners work on everything at the trot before they go to the lope. If you can't get the horse to stop and turn around at a trot why would you go to the lope. Anyway, a gaited horse is just as capable of loping and trotting as any other horse they just may not be as inclined to do it. I see no problem having the trainer put a handle on her as long as you don't think you're going to show her and win. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I agree with kevinshorses - there will be a lot of jogging in training. All movements are learned walk-jog lope. A lot of yielding exercises are done at the jog also. 
And in traditional patterns, there is never any jog, but in freestyle, you can if you wish - and some do! 
I've never heard of a gaited horse in reining - keep us posted.


----------

